# Wie acpid-Meldungen abstellen: acpid: received event "proc..

## donatz

Hallo *,

ich habe leider ein Prob mit acpid seit meinem letzten world-update. 

Dabei wurde u.a. auf acpid Vers. 1.0.6-r1 upgedatet. Beim Anschließenden etc-update habe ich die script-Dateien der Update-Version übernommen:

/etc/init.d/acpid:

```

cat /etc/init.d/acpid

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-power/acpid/files/acpid-1.0.6-init.d,v 1.2 2007/10/14 12:04:33 genstef Exp $

opts="reload"

depend() {

        need localmount

        use logger

        before hald

}

checkconfig() {

        if [ ! -e /proc/acpi ] ; then

                eerror "ACPI support has not been compiled into the kernel"

                return 1

        fi

}

start() {

        checkconfig || return 1

        ebegin "Starting acpid"

        start-stop-daemon --start --exec /usr/sbin/acpid -- ${ACPID_OPTIONS}

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping acpid"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --exec /usr/sbin/acpid

        eend $?

}

reload() {

        ebegin "Reloading acpid configuration"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --oknodo --exec /usr/sbin/acpid --signal HUP

        eend $?

}

```

/etc/acpi/events/default:

```

cat /etc/acpi/events/default

# /etc/acpi/events/default

# This is the ACPID default configuration, it takes all

# events and passes them to /etc/acpi/default.sh for further

# processing.

# event keeps a regular expression matching the event. To get

# power events only, just use something like "event=button[ /]power.*"

# to catch it.

# action keeps the command to be executed after an event occurs

# In case of the power event above, your entry may look this way:

#event=button[ /]power.*

#action=/sbin/init 0

# Optionally you can specify the placeholder %e. It will pass

# through the whole kernel event message to the program you've

# specified.

event=.*

action=/etc/acpi/default.sh %e

```

/etc/acpi/default.sh:

```

cat /etc/acpi/default.sh

#!/bin/sh

# /etc/acpi/default.sh

# Default acpi script that takes an entry for all actions

set $*

group=${1%%/*}

action=${1#*/}

device=$2

id=$3

value=$4

log_unhandled() {

        logger "ACPI event unhandled: $*"

}

case "$group" in

        button)

                case "$action" in

                        power)

                                /sbin/init 0

                                ;;

                        # if your laptop doesnt turn on/off the display via hardware

                        # switch and instead just generates an acpi event, you can force

                        # X to turn off the display via dpms.  note you will have to run

                        # 'xhost +local:0' so root can access the X DISPLAY.

                        #lid)

                        #       xset dpms force off

                        #       ;;

                        *)      log_unhandled $* ;;

                esac

                ;;

        ac_adapter)

                case "$value" in

                        # Add code here to handle when the system is unplugged

                        # (maybe change cpu scaling to powersave mode).  For

                        # multicore systems, make sure you set powersave mode

                        # for each core!

                        #*0)

                        #       cpufreq-set -g powersave

                        #       ;;

                        # Add code here to handle when the system is plugged in

                        # (maybe change cpu scaling to performance mode).  For

                        # multicore systems, make sure you set performance mode

                        # for each core!

                        #*1)

                        #       cpufreq-set -g performance

                        #       ;;

                        *)      log_unhandled $* ;;

                esac

                ;;

        *)      log_unhandled $* ;;

esac

```

Seit diesem Zeitpunkt schreibt mir der logger alle 30sec! folg. in

/var/log/messages:

```

tail -f /var/log/messages

Oct 16 10:15:26 amitux acpid: received event "processor CPU1 00000080 00000005"

Oct 16 10:15:26 amitux acpid: notifying client 4492[0:0]

Oct 16 10:15:26 amitux acpid: notifying client 5514[0:0]

Oct 16 10:15:26 amitux acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh processor CPU1 00000080 00000005"

Oct 16 10:15:26 amitux acpid: action exited with status 0

Oct 16 10:15:26 amitux acpid: completed event "processor CPU1 00000080 00000005"

Oct 16 10:15:26 amitux logger: ACPI event unhandled: processor CPU1 00000080 00000005

Oct 16 10:15:56 amitux acpid: received event "processor CPU1 00000080 00000005"

Oct 16 10:15:56 amitux acpid: notifying client 4492[0:0]

Oct 16 10:15:56 amitux acpid: notifying client 5514[0:0]

Oct 16 10:15:56 amitux acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh processor CPU1 00000080 00000005"

Oct 16 10:15:56 amitux acpid: action exited with status 0

Oct 16 10:15:56 amitux acpid: completed event "processor CPU1 00000080 00000005"

Oct 16 10:15:56 amitux logger: ACPI event unhandled: processor CPU1 00000080 00000005

Oct 16 10:16:26 amitux acpid: received event "processor CPU1 00000080 00000005"

Oct 16 10:16:26 amitux acpid: notifying client 4492[0:0]

Oct 16 10:16:26 amitux acpid: notifying client 5514[0:0]

Oct 16 10:16:26 amitux acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh processor CPU1 00000080 00000005"

Oct 16 10:16:26 amitux acpid: action exited with status 0

Oct 16 10:16:26 amitux acpid: completed event "processor CPU1 00000080 00000005"

Oct 16 10:16:26 amitux logger: ACPI event unhandled: processor CPU1 00000080 00000005

```

Kann mir bitte jemand nen Tipp geben wie ich das abstellen kann?

Zum Einen weiß ich nicht was das zu bedeuten hat, zum Anderen interessierts mich auch nicht wirklich, da nach wie vor alles bestens läuft.

Es bläht also imho die logfiles nur unnötig auf und macht diese zudem sehr unübersichtlich. Wie geschrieben, dieser log-Eintrag wird alle 30sec! geschrieben...

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!  :Wink: 

cu,

donatz

----------

## ok

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, bei mir erfolgt sogar alle 20 Sekunden ein Eintrag in /var/log/messages:

 *Quote:*   

> Oct 16 22:14:47 genlap2 acpid: received event "processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"
> 
> Oct 16 22:14:47 genlap2 acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"
> 
> Oct 16 22:14:47 genlap2 logger: ACPI event unhandled: processor CPU0 00000080 00000000
> ...

 

Mich interessiert aber schon was diese Meldung bedeutet.

Ich hatte schon Vorschläge gelesen, die acpi-Meldungen nach /dev/null zu leiten, finde diese jetzt aber nicht mehr und fand diese Lösung auch nicht so gut. Auch scheint bei den meisten die logs nach /var/log/acpi geschrieben zu werden und nicht wie bei mir nach ../messages.

Meine Kernel-Version ist (direkt von kernel.org):

Linux genlap2 2.6.23.1 #1 Sat Oct 13 01:53:32 CEST 2007 i686 Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

----------

## donatz

Hi ok,

das die Meldungen jetzt nach /var/log/messages geschrieben werden liegt am Update auf diese Version. Kannst du nachlesen, sofern du die Infos von Portage/Emerge mitloggst.

```

>>> Messages generated by process 9660 on 2007-10-16 16:19:04 for package sys-power/acpid-1.0.6-r1:

LOG: postinst

As of version 1.0.6, acpid uses system log facility instead of custom log

file. This means acpid messages will be usually located in

/var/log/messages (and not in /var/log/acpid) for common setups.

INFO: postinst

You may wish to read the Gentoo Linux Power Management Guide,

which can be found online at:

    http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

```

Ich habs zwar immer noch nicht gelöst, allerdings erstmal abgestellt in dem ich acpid abgeschalten habe. Ist sicher nicht die beste Lösung, aber derzeit verzichte ich lieber auf meine ACPI-Events als das ich mir die Log-Files vollschreiben lasse...

cu,

donatz

----------

## ok

 *donatz wrote:*   

> Hi ok,
> 
> das die Meldungen jetzt nach /var/log/messages geschrieben werden liegt am Update auf diese Version. Kannst du nachlesen, sofern du die Infos von Portage/Emerge mitloggst.
> 
> 

 Danke, lese eigentlich alle Emerge logs, muss ich übersehen haben.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habs zwar immer noch nicht gelöst, allerdings erstmal abgestellt in dem ich acpid abgeschalten habe. Ist sicher nicht die beste Lösung, aber derzeit verzichte ich lieber auf meine ACPI-Events als das ich mir die Log-Files vollschreiben lasse...
> 
> 

 Genau aus dem Grund habe ich es auch so gemacht, acpid wird bei mir nicht mehr automatisch gestartet. 

Aber den Grund für die Meldungen möchte ich doch noch wissen.

Der Vollständigkeit halber, mein emerge --info:

```
oliver ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.13 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23.1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23.1 i686 Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 14 Oct 2007 10:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r2

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/"

LANG="en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aiglx alsa apache2 asf audacious avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus directfb djvu dri dtaus dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif extrafilters fbcon ffmpg firefox flac foomatic fortran gdbm gif gimp glitz gpm gtk2 hal hbci http iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java jce jpeg jpeg2k kde kdehiddenvisibility kerberos ldap libcaca logitech-mouse lzo mad midi mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modplug mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin obex ofx ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png postgres ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba sdl session slp sndfile snmp spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg svga tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd vim vim-syntax vorbis wavpack win32codecs wma wmf x86 xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vga"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## schmutzfinger

Der loggt neuerdings einfach per syslog. Früher hat er diese oder ähnliche Meldungen in /var/log/acpid geschrieben. Wie und was er loggt ist nicht konfigurierbar aber man kann bestimmte events ja über den syslog-daemon rausfiltern. Wenn ihr also die "processor CPU\d 0000008\d" events nicht im log haben wollt dann solltet ihr dem syslog-daemon vielleicht sagen das ers nicht mitschreiben soll. Bei metalog geht sowas und ich denke mal syslog-ng kann das auch irgendwie.

Achja falls ihr kein logrotate habt oder hattet dann solltet ihr /var/log/acpid löschen. Das dürfte groß sein  :Wink: .

Vielleicht kann man auch irgendwann mal acpid konfigurieren was das angeht. https://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1809945&group_id=33140&atid=407341

----------

## mgiann

I think that I have a similar problem. I have already filled a bug for this, but no solution yet. 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171860

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8288

Can you confirm if it is the same issue?

(

Sorry for posting in English, but my German is not very good.

)

----------

## ok

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Bei metalog geht sowas und ich denke mal syslog-ng kann das auch irgendwie.

 

Mit syslog-ng können die acpi Meldungen wie folgt gefiltert werden:

/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf:

```

...

# destination / Ziel

destination d_acpi { file("/var/log/acpi.log"); };

destination d_null { program("/bin/cat >/dev/null"); };

...

# acpi Filter

filter f_acpi { program("acpid"); };

# /etc/acpi/default.sh schreibt auch eine Zeile:

filter f_logger { match("ACPI event"); };

...

# folgende Zeilen vor log {...destination(messages)...};

log { source(src); filter(f_acpi); destination(d_acpi); flags(final); };

# oder die Meldungen nach /dev/null

# log { source(src); filter(f_acpi); destination(d_null); flags(final); };

log { source(src); filter(f_logger); destination(d_acpi); flags(final); };

# log { source(src); filter(f_logger); destination(d_null); flags(final); };

```

 dann noch ein /etc/init.d/syslog-ng restart

@mgiann: I thought it is a AMD problem, but now i know the same acpi events happens with Intel. Like posted before i am using AMD64 mobile (running ~x86) and vanilla kernel 2.6.23.1 (from kernel.org)

Kann jemand, welcher nicht diese ACPI-Einträge hat, folgendes posten?

# grep -i -e acpi -e apic /usr/src/linux/.config

und

# uname -a

edit: 

/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf:

destination d_null { pipe("/dev/null"); }; # überschreibt Berechtigungen von /dev/null durch:

destination d_null { program("/bin/cat >/dev/null"); }; # ersetztLast edited by ok on Sun Oct 28, 2007 12:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mgiann

Ok, since the same occurs on AMD64 and Intel Centrino, I am wondering if it is correct for my kernel bugzilla report to be assigned to Intel. 

Also, I am having second thoughts of weather this is kernel related. Could it be gentoo/system related?

Maybe if you add your config and symptoms to both of the bug reports I mention in my previous post, then some light comes into the issue.

----------

## toralf

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ grep -i -e acpi -e apic /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_BAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

tfoerste@n22 ~ $ uname -a

Linux n22 2.6.22-gentoo-r8-pppoe #5 Wed Oct 10 11:28:56 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1700MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

## donatz

ich habe gestern meinen Kernel nochmal neu gebacken

```

~ $ uname -a

Linux tux 2.6.22-gerntoo-r8

i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

diesmal hab ich unter ACPI das Modul für den Prozessor rausgenommen. Die Melungen von acpid kommen dann tatsächlich nicht mehr, allerdings funktioniert dann auch kein speedstepping mehr   :Crying or Very sad:   Also wieder schritt zurück und die Meldung in syslog-ng filtern *puuuh*

Danke!

----------

## mgiann

I modified my .config to match this of toralf.

I didn't have CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y at all and it seems to be quite related...

I noticed that the acpid messages are generated only when the ac module is loaded. Also, the messages (in my case) seem to have two sources/clients. 

One source is the klaptop application with probes for the status of the battery, by default every 20 sec. I changed that, and the acpid log messages moved 30 sec apart.

The other source is related to hald-addon-acpi (pid of client in the logs). I don't know what triggers this event. Again, this is related to the ac module.

toralf: do you have modules ac and acpi_cpufreq loaded?

Any ideas anyone?

----------

## ok

Das scheint ein KDE, genauer KLaptop Problem zu sein:

Das Intervall der Einträge entspricht bei mir genau folgendem Wert (KDE auf engl.):

Control Center -> Power Control -> Laptop Battery -> Battery

...

Check status every [X] sec. !!

Wenn ich diesen Wert ändere, abspeicher und dann noch kurz warte pendelt das Intervall auf diesen Wert ein.

Kann mir jetzt noch jemand sagen wie ich das abstelle? Auf 0 kann ich diesen Wert nicht setzen.

----------

## mgiann

A patch has been posted here:

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8288

----------

